# Phones



## DominiqueH (May 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm moving to Beijing this weekend for a dance teaching job and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best phone deal would be in China? I will take an unlocked iPhone and then either get a pay as you go or a contract sim. What's best guys? Thanks!


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

DominiqueH said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Beijing this weekend for a dance teaching job and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best phone deal would be in China? I will take an unlocked iPhone and then either get a pay as you go or a contract sim. What's best guys? Thanks!


 I moved to China last year with an iPhone5s unlocked. At the time only China Uni of could offer iPhone service. Now China Telecom is on board.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

DominiqueH said:


> Hi, I'm moving to Beijing this weekend for a dance teaching job and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best phone deal would be in China? I will take an unlocked iPhone and then either get a pay as you go or a contract sim. What's best guys? Thanks!


I moved to China last year with an unlocked iPhone5s. At the time China Unicom was the only option but Now China Telecom is supposed to be on board.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Unlocked they all work fine just not on LTE/4G. China mobile uses the Chinese protocols that can't be used by outside phones (except 2G/3G). China Unicom uses international protocols so is fine.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

My China Unicom connection gives me 4G


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yesterday I renewed my iPhone5s 4G contract. Here's their price list


----------

